# My ball python has a pink belly…



## amorgese (Jun 10, 2022)

Hello everyone, 
I got a yellow bellied ball python in April and he just started having a really pink belly. Is it pre shedding or should I be concerned??
He hasn’t shed since I got him so I’m not sure what his typical schedule and signs are

he has a heat lamp that keeps his cage at 93° on the hot side at about 79° on the cool side. His humidity has been at 55°-60° pretty consistently. He eats every three weeks (he’s stubborn and will not eat before then, I’ve tried).


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like it's coming up for a slough. 

Keep in mind that your country is almost literally the only one in the world using farenheight so it means nothing to almost anyone else.


----------



## amorgese (Jun 11, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Looks like it's coming up for a slough.
> 
> Keep in mind that your country is almost literally the only one in the world using farenheight so it means nothing to almost anyone else.


Totally forgot to take that into consideration.. sorry :/ 

slough, is that shed or?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 11, 2022)

amorgese said:


> Totally forgot to take that into consideration.. sorry :/
> 
> slough, is that shed or?



Yes, they slough/shed their skin.

Leave him alone until after he sloughs


----------

